# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en la quedada del acuífero 23 (17-III-2012)

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a subir las fotos de fauna que tomé ayer en la visita que hicimos al acuífero 23. Las fotos no son demasiado buenas, espero abrir otro hilo con las que he tomado hoy en las Tablas, donde he ido al amanecer y he caminado durante tres horas, cuando no había casi nadie, por lo que con esa tranquilidad las aves permitían mejores acercamientos que ayer (de todas formas me estoy anticipando, porque no he visto aún las instantáneas). Aquí tenéis las de ayer:

Empiezo por una cigüeñuela (si confundo las especies me corregís, de todas formas muchas irán sin identificación):





Unas palomas:





Esta no las sé identificar, seguro que los de la zona me ayudarán:





Este montón de pájaros a lo lejos no recuerdo de qué se trataba:



Este es más fácil:



Éste es otro tipo de volátil:



Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con más instantáneas, empezando por un "pajarito":





Aquí, unas cigüeñas:





Y ahora, azulones:







Esta garza real estaba en el "quinto pino":



En el siguiente mensaje continúo con más animales.

----------


## REEGE

El pájaro que sale detrás de las palomas pensaba al principio que era un arrendajo, pero no estoy seguro del todo... :Confused: 
Otro experto se necesita...jejeje

----------


## Los terrines

Os subo más imágenes, empezando por otro azulones (en la primera se cuela un avefría entre ellos):











Otras cigüeñuelas, ahora, volando:







Este cormoran nos sobrevoló:





Más imágenes a continuación.

----------


## Los terrines

Más instantáneas:





Las fotos que os subo ahora las tomé desde dentro del molino, detrás de los cristales, y muy a lo lejos, pero se puede apreciar que tiene un pez en el pico (para que aprendáis, los pescadores):

















A continuación, más.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis otra tanda de fotos, empezando por una gaviota:





Este lucio estaba en el dique de Pozo Navarro:



Éstos, estaban dedicados a la electricidad:





Y por último, una rapaz que tomé al final de la jornada:







Pues esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención, y un saludo cordial.

----------


## REEGE

> Sigo con más instantáneas, empezando por un "pajarito":


Toda la pinta de que "pillaste" un *triguero*...jejeje

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Toda la pinta de que "pillaste" un *triguero*...jejeje


Eso es un gorrion!! jeje......

Gracias por todas esas fotos de fauna Los terrines, tampoco te han salido tan mal.

Un saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo también creo que es un triguero, tiene pintas en la pechuga.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Somormujo.



Preciosa foto Los terrines.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jason

El primer pájaro es un críalo. Seguro que volviendo de "plantarle" un huevo a alguna familia de urracas :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por la información, jason; he estado mirando en mi guía, y creo que sí pudiera tratarse de un críalo, especie que yo no recuerdo haber oído antes.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## jason

Es de la familia de los cucos, tambien se le llama cuco real. Llega a la península antes que su pariente y usa el mismo metodo de cría con la diferencia que el críalo acostumbra a poner el huevo en nidos de córvidos, sobre todo urracas ;-)

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas de esa fauna. Muchas gracias.

----------

